# just popped in to ask for some help! Man Alert!



## gunizzle (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

I hope i havent invaded the wrong place here but i was wondering if you wouldnt mind giving me some advice on things. My girlfriend has PCOS and we are on our 3rd month of Clomid, shes just found out today that she didnt ovulate this month. I just dont know how to be there for her as its like everything rests on the end of the month and what happens as a result, obviously i know how stressfull it is for her as its her body but its our experience. I cant seem to comfort her when we get a small set back like this as its like our world has come crashing down month after month! we want a baby so badly and its taking its toll on us!

Help!! kick me out if im in the wrong place! but i was just wondering if anyone could suggest anything!

Thanks

Spencer


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hiya spencer

We wont kick you out. even though there are alot of hormones flying around on here we aint that bad.

firstly you dong always ovulate every month. even taking the clomid. I got pg 5 1/2 years ago on 50mg after 6 months. I have a lovely daughter thanks to it. but then 2 years ago I was on 150mg and still no ovulation. I have been drug free now for 6 months. 
Is your wife/partner being monitored? The cons might up the dose or offer some further advice.

Stick with it sometimes it can take a couple of months. And we are all here if you need any questions or just want a rant

#Good luck

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Spencer

Welcome to the site, you are in the right place 

do you think she would come on here and have a chat with us?  We're a friendly bunch and try to help each other out as much as possible.

Could you find out what dose she is on?  If she hasnt ovulated on it they may be able to up her dose?


----------



## gunizzle (Aug 8, 2006)

Hiya,

Thanks for replying, she started on 50 mg first month, then has been put on 100mg last two months, shes beeing monitored each month by blood tests and the first two months were fine but for some reason we didnt conceive, i know she will come on here if i show her as i know shes on another forum somewhere, i just dont know how best to be around her when she gets news like no ovulation or when we dont conceive, its just hard!

Appreciate all your comments and help!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome to FF 

These clomid chicks are a little crazy   but they're absolutely wonderful  and you and your partner will get loads of support and advice ! 

Is your girlfriend having the progesterone blood tests done on cycle day (cd) 21  If so, it could be that they're being done on the wrong day. Having it tested on cd21 assumes ovulation happened on cd14 of a regular 28 day cycle. Progesterone peaks at 7 days past ovulation (dpo) and this is ideally when it should be tested. If your girlfriend isn't ovulating until say cd18 then she should try to get tested accordingly. How long are her cycles ? Its a myth that luteal phase (from ovulation to period) is always 14 days but it does give you a rough idea if she has irregular cycles. Or it could be, as consultant says, that she's not ovulating at all in which case, as the other ladies have said, they may consider increasing her dose again. Perhaps its also worth asking for follicle tracking scan...basically its an internal scan (as we ladies like to call it, the "dildo cam"   ) and they will be able to monitor her follicle growth and check for when theres a dominant one...this along with the progesterone blood test done 7dpo should help give better idea of what is happening...

I can appreciate how hard it is...our situation is slightly different as I do ovulate fine naturally and took clomid for 6mths to boost (produce more eggs) but it doesn't make it any easier each month. Sadly didn't work for us despite 2 naturally conceived pg's prior to clomid which ended in early mc...now having IVF/FET...BUT just cos didn't work for us there are plenty of success stories !!

Take a look at this post as it shows all the positive success stories from clomid so it can & does work, sometimes just takes a little longer than 3mths though...easier said than done but don't feel too disheartened that its not happened immediately since you started clomid...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,40064.0.html

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I think your a lovely DP trying to find a way to help her! Our first male visitor to the Clomid world! 

Like the girls say, even "normal" people don't ovulate every month, apparently women can have a couple of cycles a year when no egg is released. On Clomid you would expect that if its doing its job properly that you will ovulate each month. Are her cycles regular? When day did she have her bloods done? If you a day or so out when having bloods done the result can be affected. Do you know what her proesterone level came back at? Most GP's/Cons say anything over 30, but some say over 40. I still take anything in the late 20's to mean ovulation, and you could have been a day early/late and this would affect it one way or another.

Just by being so considerate I'm sure you DP is comforted, I know it must be hard being involved but not being the one going thru it, but your doing everything you can.

We're here if either of you need help or support.

Kerry
xxxx[br]: 08 August 2006, 16:24:48Minxy...posted together!


----------



## melanie_1983 (Apr 14, 2006)

I agree with Kerry. You are doing everything by just being there. I know it must be difficult for the males as they feel totally helpless as does my DP, but just by showing her that you are there, and telling her how much you love her, treating her, buying her flowers   what am i like. 

As long as you are there for her i don't think she would want anything else. You are doing a good job. Just try and keep her optimistic and if you want to pm me or get her to come on here and have a chat. It will do her the world of good. Welcome to the clomid board. It's nice to have a little of the male hormone around 

Take care and good luck with your treatment.

melanie xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Welcome to FF

As most of the girls have already said sounds like you are doing a great job just being there.

I have PCOS and Endo so was told to take 1 month @ 50mg didn't ov and then 1 month @ 100mg still didn't ov - my cons then decided the only way forward was to perform ovary drilling and operated in March.  He drilled several holes in the cysts and also lasered the endo.

After the op he said that he didn't want me to take Clomid as he wanted to monitor me naturally for 3 months this is because the operation has 80% success rate that you will ov naturally for upto 5 years.  Since then I have had 5 cycles each 30 days and have ov'd 4 times.

If she wants to come on and chat would be great as so many here have experience and give great support

Binty


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

What a lovely DP you are. Do you give lessons?


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

I can only echo what the other ladies have said, you sound like a lovely and caring DP.  This place is great for info and support and I have found it a help.
Good luck and hopefully you can persuade her to join us!
strawbs xx


----------



## gunizzle (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks for all your comments and advise ladies, even though i might be being stupid but what is a DP haha sorry!! something to do with partner i guess?

We went to see the specialist last night and after no ovulation on the third month, he suggested to just keep spirits up carry on with the clomid for a little while, then he said to us "good luck, keep your fingers crossed, but not your legs" that made me chuckle and my girlfriend (not sure of the forum official code for that!!!   but she laughed and seems more relaxed now about things.

We can just take it a month at a time and hope things work out and if not then look at other options, i just keep telling her, when its right for us it will happen.

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

DP - dear partner DH - dear husband 

Keep your chin up and tell her we are here if she ever wants to chat with ladies who are going through exactly the same thing.  Of course you are very welcome too.  Good luck and stay positive and try to get her to relax  xxx


----------

